# Sublimation transfer for dark t-shirt



## musicopr (Aug 30, 2008)

Which sublimation transfer paper is good for dark t-shirts?


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry I can not help you. I Screen Print and do Embroidery. Call Tranfer Express or look them you on the Web.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is NO sublimation paper for darks...you can only do lights white and some pastel like from vapor ware that is 100% polyester....true you can press on a blend but will wash badly


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. There are a few specialised products out there for transferring images onto dark fabrics using sublimation inks. Subli-dark is one of the better known ones.

They are not used in the same way that conventional sublimation transfer papers are though. The image is transferred to a carrier medium and the carrier is then adhered to the garment using the press. 

There are no significant advantages over using conventional inkjet transfers, with this method. It is not a 'sublimation' print as such, but just a transfer that uses sublimation ink.

Hope this helps.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

actually what will says is true...but that not only increases the hand, but also increases the price and the prints...or the ones I have seen...leave something to be desired.. Personally I would use plastisol or digiprints for darks..


----------

